# how to add this flash image as wallpaper



## bkpeerless (Apr 29, 2007)

*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/126.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/115.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/114.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/113.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/118.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/119.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/120.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/121.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/123.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/124.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/127.swf
*yazgulu.com/Guller/146.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/127.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/126.swf
*www.yazgulu.com/Guller/119.swf

how can i save this image in my computer or add the as wallpaper


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 29, 2007)

Right click and Save Target as  and as for wallpaper.....add them to HTML and apply that as wallpaper


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 29, 2007)

u wont get the animation unless u set up a active desktop...

otherwise just for the images, just make the browser full screen and then hit print screen and save it in Paint or Photoshop what ever u preffer


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> u wont get the animation unless u set up a active desktop...



How is that done...??


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW the flash work is awesome..


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 29, 2007)

ya how is it done plz give details
i cannot find the option save target as


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 29, 2007)

Its "Save Link As" in Firefox incase you use Firefox


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 29, 2007)

i dont use firefox isnt there any software for internet explorer 6 
or process


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are on Internet Explorer, then i mean.....


*Right Click on this Link *>>> *www.yazgulu.com/Guller/126.swf and you will see "Save Target As"  

*www.engenderhealth.org/res/onc/support/images/save-target.gif


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 29, 2007)

@ukhdeepsinghkohli

u are running Windows 98 ?? 

@prasad_den

What is the Active Desktop interface?

How to enable / disable windows active desktop.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @ukhdeepsinghkohli
> 
> u are running Windows 98 ??
> 
> ...



Yep, i am on Win 98. RAM sticks got burned and now left with 64MB


----------



## bkpeerless (Apr 30, 2007)

no not working i cannot put these effects on desktop


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you embed these Flash Files into HTML Document ??

Do this, Open Notepad and ADD These links

```
<object width="xxx" height="yyy">
<param name="movie" value="filename.swf">
<embed src="filename.swf" width="xxx" height="yyy">
</embed>
</object>
```
Where xxx is the width of the SWF and yyy is the height. Edit the info and save it xyz.htm and apply this Document to Active Desktop


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 30, 2007)

i've heard there is some software that lets you save flash animation in swf format as if saving pictures....Any one got more info?


----------

